# PCGH-Ultimate-PC Titan-Edition Rev. 2: Haswell-CPU und Geforce GTX Titan [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ultimate-PC Titan-Edition Rev. 2: Haswell-CPU und Geforce GTX Titan [Anzeige]*

					Die Geforce GTX Titan ist der Ferrari unter den Grafikkarten. Den beliebten PCGH-Ultimate-PC Titan-Edition gibt es jetzt in einer neuer Revision mit Haswell-Prozessor.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ultimate-PC Titan-Edition Rev. 2: Haswell-CPU und Geforce GTX Titan [Anzeige]*


----------



## crae (1. September 2013)

pcGAMEShardware, was sucht da ein i7? Wer braucht einen blu ray brenner, wenn ein player für das abspielen von blu rays genügt bzw. für GAMES auch schon ein normales DVD-Laufwerk. Für was eine so große ssd bzw wieso dann überhaupt noch eine hdd? Aber vorallem: Wieso eine Pro, wieso keine basic oder evo? Wieso bei heizwell keinen besseren Kühler wie den silver arrow sb-e oder den alpenföhn k2? Wieso nur 2 Gehäuselüfter bzw. es wird nie angegeben, wie viele, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das ein r4 ist und da sind 2 verbaut. Und wieso prahlt ihr so mit silent und Stromverbrauch, nennt aber die Temps nicht?

mfg, crae


----------



## farming (1. September 2013)

crae schrieb:


> pcGAMEShardware, was sucht da ein i7? Wer braucht einen blu ray brenner, wenn ein player für das abspielen von blu rays genügt bzw. für GAMES auch schon ein normales DVD-Laufwerk. Für was eine so große ssd bzw wieso dann überhaupt noch eine hdd? Aber vorallem: Wieso eine Pro, wieso keine basic oder evo? Wieso bei heizwell keinen besseren Kühler wie den silver arrow sb-e oder den alpenföhn k2? Wieso nur 2 Gehäuselüfter bzw. es wird nie angegeben, wie viele, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das ein r4 ist und da sind 2 verbaut. Und wieso prahlt ihr so mit silent und Stromverbrauch, nennt aber die Temps nicht?
> 
> mfg, crae



wat wer bist du denn ?


----------



## cesium137 (1. September 2013)

crae schrieb:


> pcGAMEShardware, was sucht da ein i7?


Ich frage mich auch immer wieder wieso Lamborghini auf 10 oder 12-Zylinder setzt bei der CPU weiss ich`s: mit dem i7 kann ich auch zocken während im Hintergrund TMPgenc konvertiert. MIt dem i5 nicht.
Und ja, es soll tatsächlich Menschen geben die auf einem Game-PC für 2300€ auch mal eine "Nicht-Game-Anwendung" starten



crae schrieb:


> Wer braucht einen blu ray brenner, wenn ein player für das abspielen von blu rays genügt bzw. für GAMES auch schon ein normales DVD-Laufwerk.


Braucht man für das Brennen von Blu Rays - ohne gehts nicht 
Ansonsten kauft man sich sowas weil man es kann - nicht weil man es braucht - man braucht nämlich gar keinen Spiele-PC



crae schrieb:


> Aber vorallem: Wieso eine Pro, wieso keine basic oder evo?


Ich habe da einen Verdacht: womöglich ist die Pro die performanteste von den dreien - und womöglich spielen für einen Interessenten für einen HighEnd PC 50€ keine Rolle



farming schrieb:


> wat wer bist du denn ?



Lohnt sich eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr sich über solchen Bullshit aufzuregen.
Es gibt PCGameshardware PC`s von 999€ - 2300€

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit bis irgend einer sich genau den allerteuersten rauspickt und sich dann über die kostenintensive Ausstattung beschwert


----------



## crae (1. September 2013)

Wie viel Mehrleistung bringt ein i7 beim gaming? Wie wirkt sich eine pro effektiv auf gaming aus? Was bringt ein blu ray-Brenner beim gaming? Welcher Mensch brennt blu rays? Und immer noch, wieso bei dem Preis keinen stärker cpu cooler und mehr Gehäuselüfter, für bessere Belüftung? Klar kann man Geld für Zeug raushauen, das man nicht braucht und woanders hingreifen, was man nicht braucht. Und ja einen Lamborghini braucht auch kein Mensch, ist doch nur Angeberei...und ich verbitte mir Aussagen, die mich persönlich angreifen.

Das ist immer noch ein gaming/hardware-Forum!!!

mfg, crae


----------



## xpSyk (1. September 2013)

crae schrieb:


> Wie viel Mehrleistung bringt ein i7 beim gaming? Wie wirkt sich eine pro effektiv auf gaming aus? Was bringt ein blu ray-Brenner beim gaming? Welcher Mensch brennt blu rays? Und immer noch, wieso bei dem Preis keinen stärker cpu cooler und mehr Gehäuselüfter, für bessere Belüftung? Klar kann man Geld für Zeug raushauen, das man nicht braucht und woanders hingreifen, was man nicht braucht. Und ja einen Lamborghini braucht auch kein Mensch, ist doch nur Angeberei...und ich verbitte mir Aussagen, die mich persönlich angreifen.
> 
> Das ist immer noch ein gaming/hardware-Forum!!!
> 
> mfg, crae



Ich kannte mal einen, der einen kannte, der einen kannte, der einen kannte der Gezockt und auch noch andere Anwendungen auf EINEM GAMING PC genuzt hat!


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2013)

crae schrieb:


> Wie viel Mehrleistung bringt ein i7 beim gaming? Wie wirkt sich eine pro effektiv auf gaming aus? Was bringt ein blu ray-Brenner beim gaming? Welcher Mensch brennt blu rays?



Wieso immer nur Gaming? Man kann mit dem Ding auch andere Sachen machen. Und wem die Config nicht gefällt, der muss sich das Ding nicht kaufen. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass wohl nur "Deine" Vorstellung von einem Rechner die richtige ist?  Für so etwas gibt's dann ja zum Glück die Möglichkeit sich selbst was zusammenzubauen.


----------



## crae (1. September 2013)

@xpsyk: Trotzdem könnten sie einen besseren Kühler einbauen und mehr Lüfter, wenn sie schon ein k-Modell reinbauen. Ich wollte doch nur Verbesserungen vorschlagen, da die pcgh-Pcs normalerweise nicht so gut konfiguriert sind. Und eben bei einem gaming-hardware-Forum sollte doch Bezug auf gaming genommen werden und diejenigen die dann einen Pc mit mehr Funktionen wollen sollten sich dann selbst etwas zusammenstellen. Wie gesagt ist nur meine Meinung.

mfg, crae


----------



## facehugger (1. September 2013)

Eigentlich nicht sooo schlecht, allerdings warte ich persönlich beim NT immer noch auf das be quiet! E9 480W CM oder gar das P10 mit 550W. Würde mMn besser zu einem PCGH-*Ultimate*-Knecht passen...

Gruß


----------



## crae (1. September 2013)

Also tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt zu direkt war, natürlich war das bloß meine Meinung, Verbesserungsvorschläge, nicht böse gemeint oder so.


----------



## facehugger (1. September 2013)

crae schrieb:


> Also tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt zu direkt war, natürlich war das bloß meine Meinung, Verbesserungsvorschläge, nicht böse gemeint oder so.


Hey, das ist immer noch ein freies Land. Und Meinungen sind hier durchaus erlaubt. Ich lasse mir schließlich auch nicht den Mund von anderen verbieten. 

Und jaaa, die PCGH-Knechte sind hier und da durchaus verbesserungswürdig

Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (2. September 2013)

crae schrieb:


> Also tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt zu direkt war, natürlich war das bloß meine Meinung, Verbesserungsvorschläge, nicht böse gemeint oder so.


 
Warum zu direkt? Deine Äusserungen sind regelkonform und keineswegs anstössig - wenn sie wem nicht gefallen... Dein Problem?


----------



## The1nsider (3. September 2013)

crae schrieb:


> Wieso nur 2 Gehäuselüfter?
> 
> mfg, crae


 
Selbst einer wäre ausreichend (ohne OC).

Dieser Lüfterwahnsinn wurde von den Firmen nur deswegen ins Leben gerufen weil bei Lüftern eine sehr hohe Marge vorhanden ist. Und die "Schweizer Käse" Gehäuse gibt es deswegen um Materialkosten zu sparen und das Gewicht zu reduzieren (Transportkosten).

Das letzte brauchbare PC Gehäuse das ich so in Erinnerung habe ist ein  Lancool   K6 bzw. K9.


----------

